# where to stay near Belfast?



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

We're off to Ireland tomorrow night (gotta get through Wales first - and we were there just last weekend!). We're doing a bit of a rush job, circling clockwise from Rosslare, leaving from Dublin to Holyhead.

My only problem is I am struggling to find a site near Belfast. We had planned on spending Tuesday night there. I'm not expecting to be able to camp in the middle of town, but there doesn't seem to be any sites nearby at all.

The only 3 I have found are: Ballywhiskin and Sandycove - both out East of Belfast - and Six Mile Water Caravan Park. I would be happy staying at any of those, if there was easy public transport into Belfast, but I don't know how likely that is.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

111 Old Dundonald Touring Caravan Park 4 star.(028)90809101.

Closest Park to Belfast City centre.Beside Ice bowel Bowling alley indoor childrens playarea £17 per night.

Hope you have a great time here...

Aido


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yep, the Ice Rink cum leisure centre site at Dundonald. It's smallish but is on a bus route into town.

You'll have to borrow or buy a tap adapter when you arrive!

We were there last year for the Orange Parades on the 12th. Amazing stuff! Plenty of murals - and it'll be interesting to see how they're being painted over now with peace themes.

Harry


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for that.

Reviews don't look too promising - but they're mainly old...

I think I am most tempted by the site at Antrim, there is a 23 minute train to Belfast, and a 40 minute bus service, so that's doable.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> 111 Old Dundonald Touring Caravan Park 4 star.(028)90809101.
> 
> Closest Park to Belfast City centre.Beside Ice bowel Bowling alley indoor childrens playarea £17 per night.
> 
> ...


Aido Is that the one do you suppose that bouncer mentions in the new year thread?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Frank did'nt see that thread you mentioned.

Kentandangela.

The site at Antrim is also nice but suffered from boy racers.

We have stayed at both sites in the recent past and would go back again.

Aido


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Never stayed at the site in Antrim, but I am from the area (originally) good news on the boyracers (of which I used to be one) they are not allowed into the carpark beside the caravan/camping site any longer....the council own the site and have put up a barrier which is religiously closed after dark....

the train/bus station in antrim is a 2miles walk (very nice walk along a river and then some old castle grounds).....

there is a site in Newtownabbey again never stayed here either, but should be ok it again council owned but it is just of a dual carriageway, road noise if one of the few noises that doesn't keep me awake...


this is not so convenient to belfast but don't forget there is an 'aire' in Broughshane outside Ballymena....


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes Sallytraffic, it is the one I mentioned, sorry I have not been back to you via PM (o/h not home till late last night).

The manager at that site is a really nice chap, they just run it as a side line to the ice bowl, will be interested to hear anyones feedback on it being as I'm supposed to be spending xmas and new year there....

if you want to stay out of town, there is the Carnfunnock country park at Drains Bay (coast road near Ballygally), lots to do there, can be a bit noisy with kids in high season.)

Don't forget you may be in Ireland for their shut down 12th July onwards for two weeks..... it is very busy at coast during that time...as its their holiday.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bouncer said:


> Yes Sallytraffic, it is the one I mentioned, sorry I have not been back to you via PM (o/h not home till late last night).
> 
> The manager at that site is a really nice chap, they just run it as a side line to the ice bowl, will be interested to hear anyones feedback on it being as I'm supposed to be spending xmas and new year there....
> 
> ...


Thanks Bouncer it will be well into Sept before I get around as far as Belfast but I will certainly review the site.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ireland touring*

Wild camp.

In 7 nights we used sites twice.

On arrival and one night due to a gas issue.

There seem to be very few sites in Ireland. In essence from what we could see there is no demand. You can wild camp all over the place and there were very few caravans around.

I do not say this idly as we were over to look at buying a site and decided against it within three days of touring. There is not the traffic to make a site pay.

I can't blame the caravanners for not touring over there, the roads.... no more comment.

Shen


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

By the by no sites in the database if you search on Belfast. A couple within striking distance on the campsite map - don't you want us to visit?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

*touring in the trees*

Try this link, you can print off a useful booklet of maps and places to stay a lot of them wildish camping in N. Ireland....

My o/h is from Antrim and he had not know about these camps...

http://www.forestserviceni.gov.uk/index/activities/touring-caravans-(touring-in-the-trees).htm


----------

